# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  tamblet δημιουργια φακελου

## kleima

Καλησπεραεχω στο ταμπλετ κατι φωτογραφιες,τις οποιες θελω,να τις βαλω σε φακελους.προσπαθω να κανω φακελους,αλλα δεν βγαινει.πως μπορω να κανω τους φακελους και να ειναι με κωδικο προστασιας.βρηκα καποια προγραμματα.αλλα,η αποροια μου ειναι,καταβαζωντας το προγραμμα προστασιας,δημιουργηται και φακκελος,η,πρεπει να κανω το φακελο,να τον στηλω στο προγραμμα καινα πετασω τον κωδικο?

----------


## agis68

Δεν μας λες αν είναι tablet με λειτουργικό IOS (apple) ή android (any version)

Αν είναι το πρώτο είναι λίγο πολύπολοκο αλλά δεν έχω συγχρονη συσκευή με το πολύ νεο λειτουργικό μπας και άλλαξε τίποτα (Εχω μείνει στο 4,3 για ΙpodTouch)

Αν είναι το δεύτερο γίνεται με δύο τρόπους
1. Ο πρώτος απαυθείας στο κινητό πας στην εφαρμογή ΕS Εξερεύνηση ή στα Αρχεία μου (για android από 4,4,2) επιλέγεις την κάρτα SD ή την εσωτερική μνήμη πχ πάω  στο φακελλο music τον ανοίγω και πάνω δεξιά στην οθόνη θα δείς ενα μεγενθυτικό φακό πιο δεξια ενα χ και μετά καθετες 3 τελείες το πατάς  και βγαίνει μενου ΝΕΟ, αναβεωση, προβολή, παραθυρα. Πατάς ΝΕΟ και σε ρωτάει σε pop-up menu αν θες νεο αρχείο ή φάκελλο. Επιλέγεις φάκελλο και σε πάει σε πλαίσιο διαλόγου για ονοματοδοσία φακέλου και πατας ΟΚ.  Για να γίνει κρυφός και με κωδικό ίσως ΜΟΝΟ από ειδικό app.

2. Δευτερος τρόπος συνδέεις τη συσκευή με Η/Υ και μέσα από τον windows file exploper μπορείς να κάνεις από το κομπιούτερ φακέλους κλπ....

----------

kleima (20-04-16)

----------


## kleima

Κκαλημερα.ειναι android.
Οκ,ευχαριστω,θα το δοκιμασω.

----------


## kleima

Καλημερα.ολα μια χαρα.εκανα οπως τα εγραψες.ειναι οκ.αλλα,βγηκε αλλο προβλημα.ξεφωρτηζεται γρηγορα,το ταμπλετ.θελει μπαταρια.πρεππει να το παω να μου αλλαξουν,η,μπορω και εγω να την αλλαξω? Και κατι ακομα.στο ταμπλετ,πως μπορω να αποθηκευσω σαν φωτογραφια,μια σελιδα,για να την βαλω στο φορουμ,να δειτε τι σας λεω?δηλαδη,στο ταμπλετ του αδελφου μου,το hotmail μου το ανοιγει κανονικα.στο δικο μου ταμπλετ,το ενφανιζει διαφορετικα.( λογο διαφορας λογισμικου,πιστευω) .οποτε θελω,να σας βαλω μια φωτογραφια,πως το ενφανιζει σε εμενα,και αν γινεται,να ενφανιζεται κανονικα,να μου πειτε,τινα κανω.

----------


## agis68

Θέλει πολύ προσοχή και κάποια εργαλεία για να ανοιχτεί....πχ κάποα πλαστικά που πάιζουν ρόλο ξεφρακαρίσματος μια και τα πάντα είναι στριμωγμένα εκεί μεσα....Μην γίνει ζημιά καλύτερα να πάει σε καλό μάστορα......
Καθε κατασκευαστής εχει ιδιομορφίες και μικρά πλεονεκτήματα σε σχέση με κάποιον άλλον. Σαν φωτογραφία δεν νομίζω να μπορέις να τη σώσεις αλλά σώζεις το λινκ και επανέρχεσαι.  Αν έχεις φωτο ή τραβήξεις φωτό και θες να την ανεβάσεις εδώ στο φόρουμ γίνεται. ¨ομως μόνο σε νήμα (σε θεμα του φόρουμ) μπορείς να ανεβάσεις φωτό αλλά σε πμ όχι (γίνεται έμμεσα)

Για να μας δείξεις τι εμφανίζει το ταμπλετ το τραβάς φωτό με αλλη συσκευή ή κατεβάζεις εφαρμογή που κάνει snap-shot (αποθηκεύει σε μνήμη την τρέχουσα οθόνη) . Γράψε στην αναζήτηση του playstore "Scrτeen Capture" χωρίς τα εισαγωγικά....και σου βγάζει πλήθος εφαρμογών. Δεν έχω δουλέψει καμία αλλά η sceenshot από την Greek Labs  την βλέπω καλή....

Την Κατέβασα δοκιμαστικά για να κάνει snapsot πατας το κεντικό κουμπί να  δουλεύει η εφαρμογή στο background και πατάς την ένταση + το Power για δύο δευτερόλεπτα.... Αν εχεις συσκευή Samsung αυτό αλλάζει (στα λέει όλα ο οδηγός) 
 Ανεβασα ένα στιγμιότυπο από το ημερολόγιο

Η γραμμή της έντασης ήχου είναι εκνευριστική κάποιο κόλπο θα υπάρχει να μην φανει στην καταγραφή

Καλή συνέχεια και ψάξιμο

----------

kleima (21-04-16)

----------


## kleima

Ολα !κατανοητα.πιο ευκολο,βρισκω,να τραβηξω φωτογραφιες και να τις ανεβασω.
Για την μπαταρια,καλυτερο,ειναι να το παω,να μου την αντικαταστισουν.Ευχαριστω
Επι τς ευκαιριας,να ρωτησω και το εξης.κατεβασα ενα αρχειο,το οποιο αποθηκευτηκε ως,downloandfiles.bin aαλλα δεν το ανοιγει.στη σελιδα,δειχνει πως πρεπει να εχω το adobe flash player,αλλα ειναι μονο για υπολογιστη.για ταμπλετ δεν εχει.μηπως εχει και δεν το βρηκα?

----------


## kleima

Βρηκα λυση με το αρχειο.βρηκα το προγραμμα,easy pdf και ολα μια χαρα

----------


## agis68

Nα σε ρωτήσω με τη σειρά μου τι μάρκα είναι το ταμπλετ και αν σκοπεύεις να "ξεκλειδώσεις" τη συσκευή.....(rooting) για πληροφορίες τι είναι δες εδώ


Κάθε συσκευή θέλει δικό της ξεκλειδωτήρι (root)

----------


## kleima

Pet2play ειναι το ταμπλετ.49€το αγορασα.

----------


## tsakalister

Μη ψάχνεις να το ξεκλειδώσεις μιας και απο οτι καταλαβαίνω δεν θα σου χρειαστεί, οσο για την μπαταρία που ανέφερες ειναι σχετικά απλό 😉βάζεις την γυναίκα να καρφώσει το νύχι τής λίγο πρίν την γωνία και μετα με μια κάρτα η πλαστική πένα ανοίγει εύκολα.
Αν έβρισκα το μοντέλο σου θα σου ήμουν ποιο συγκεκριμένος... Αλλά δεν!!!

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

kleima (25-04-16)

----------


## kleima

Με 25€ εγινε αλλαγη μπαταριας.ειναι σαν καινουργιο.

----------

